# Neutering Raccoons



## Longdogshortcat

My gorgeous homewrecker is about 5mts old now and in the last week has become a cross between 3x toddlers with ADHD and the worst teenager you can imagine.
He as also started rubbing his "bits" on everything which I assume is scent marking?
He has always humped his toys and is still doing so.

There seems to be a lot of conflicting advice about the best age to neuter male raccoons and would like to hear other people's experiences please.

My vet has been told by a senior zoo vet that they wouldn't castrate until 12mts old...hmmm- that will be a vet that hasn't shared a home with one then:whistling2:
My vet then said she would consider it at 6months but not before and we are having a "discussion" about it tomorrow.
Her biggest concern (other than never having neutered a raccoon before) is the anaesthetic.

So,when did you have your boys "done" and did you notice a benefit/negatives?
How was the vet about it?
Did they use standard anaesthesia?

I want to go armed with as much info as possible tomorrow so we can make the right decision.

Thank you.......


----------



## kellystewart

Change your vet...Oska was done the day before he turned 16 weeks. If you let him get to 12 months the point of neutering him is long gone lol you want them off before he get's a taste of the testosterone so to speak.

I have had zero negative experiences with getting Oska the snip and would suggest it be done asap


----------



## sam gamgee

Agree with McKelly! (sowwy Kell....have resisted for a long time).

Just had our monster, sorry, fella done at 16 weeks by a very experienced exotics vet..........look elsewhere.

Dave.


----------



## kellystewart

Just as well I like ya Dave  lol


----------



## leabutler

I had dinks done at 6 months after a long search for the right vet ,dont think my dog would have kept her sanity much longer as she was his main target :lol2:.


----------



## africa

Harvey has just been done at just over 4 months, he had no problems and came out as lively as he went in bless him. Either change your vet or get him/her to chat to a vet who has neutered before :2thumb:


----------



## Longdogshortcat

Thank you all so much. My instinct says for all of us (2 legged and 4 legged) who share his house  it needs doing ASAP.

As an aside,and I am sure there have been many debates on this,the vet is keen to vaccinate him - because this senior vet said we should.(my vet knows we plan to take him out walking with the dog)
I will have him chipped whilst he is under anaesthetic and I worm him but just not too sure about the vaccinations?

Anyone had theirs vaccinted


----------



## carlycharlie

Out of interest, how much did everyone pay to have their boy raccoons snipped? 

I planned on having Rudi's baubles removed at 6 months old..........coz they are currently only pimples lol


----------



## kellystewart

from memory £60 for neutering

as for the vaccs, as far as I'm aware nothing is approved so i'd be wary about it to be honest :S


----------



## NinaDee

They don't really require any vaccine's as far as I'm aware, since rabbies is not a threat in this country. However, my vet did recommend distemper last year when Indy was few months old, which we got done, it was only £20 so why take chances, but I know some other people doubt it's effectiveness on raccoons.


----------



## carlycharlie

Thanks Kelly :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee

kellystewart said:


> from memory £60 for neutering
> 
> as for the vaccs, as far as I'm aware nothing is approved so i'd be wary about it to be honest :S


Yup, nothing approved yet & nothing proved effective apparently (our vet just back from work stuff in Seattle....).

Removal of his goolies plus microchipping cost 70 spondulicks.......:2thumb:


Dave.


----------



## mimozine

Well hells bells! What a thing to read today! Hobo went today to have his duedeys off,he is about nineteen and a half weeks now, he is chipped and vaccs as vet college suggested half one dog vac and half cat vacc once a year which is good as he and Buffy can share.The castration cost me £130! they called me this afternoon wanting to keep him sleepy till i could get there! they said all ok but when there they told me they had to crush cage to knock him out as injured vet,i understand r'***** can get spooked but this little man i would have not so much confidence in him ,as you cant, but would have thought advice given would have been enough to stop this.i think what i can learn from this is,never mind what college they call,never mind how much you like them, but go where someone with same animal has been before and been happy.even if farther away,we dont even know if vet will see us anymore ,but that helps us decide for future !!


----------



## Nix

Oh my, Mimz - what vet did you use? Strensall?


----------



## mimozine

Nix said:


> Oh my, Mimz - what vet did you use? Strensall?


Hi! no,used to use them for first baby that we lost,on his last day they said i could take him to be pts,so went to minster and although we lost zo zy, they did try so stayed with them for Buffy,just dont think that little boy should have had to watch 2 and a half hours of other animals having ops,bound to upset him,honestly though i should have made myself aware beforehand so im equally my fault,check up monday then on our travels for great vet again,he is ok though,and would love you to visit andpromises to be his usual perky self!


----------



## Nix

mimozine said:


> Hi! no,used to use them for first baby that we lost,on his last day they said i could take him to be pts,so went to minster and although we lost zo zy, they did try so stayed with them for Buffy,just dont think that little boy should have had to watch 2 and a half hours of other animals having ops,bound to upset him,honestly though i should have made myself aware beforehand so im equally my fault,check up monday then on our travels for great vet again,he is ok though,and would love you to visit andpromises to be his usual perky self!


Excellent, we will have to compare diaries!


----------



## Longdogshortcat

Well the deed was done on Monday and I think the vet was more nervous than me or my boy.

It cost £130 for neutering and chipping (and a manicure whilst asleep).

Vet decided against vaccinating him whilst under the anaesthetic (they used gas in the end) for fear of any reaction.

He was absolutely fine,I tried not to snort when I got the "keep him quiet for a few days" though!


----------



## Nix

Glad to hear your boy is ok. 

Keep him quiet for a few days - sorry has your vet ever met a raccoon before?!


----------



## shatam7

kellystewart said:


> Change your vet...Oska was done the day before he turned 16 weeks. If you let him get to 12 months the point of neutering him is long gone lol you want them off before he get's a taste of the testosterone so to speak. I have had zero negative experiences with getting Oska the snip and would suggest it be done asap


 Did you have any problems with him scratching Incision open? Any suggestions?


----------



## Malc

shatam7 said:


> Did you have any problems with him scratching Incision open? Any suggestions?


Do you seriously expect them to reply to a thread that is 11 years old !!!!!!!! and hasn't been active for 6 years

*kellystewart*
Registered
Joined May 11, 2010
Last seen Jul 30, 2016


----------



## ian14

Quelle surprise, another one 😡


----------

